# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم أورنج (Orange)  configuration 3g orange maroc

## mohamed73

Nom – Internet *Orange Maroc*.*APN* – internet1.meditel.ma.Proxy – Non défini.Port – Non défini.Nom d'utilisateur – MEDINET.Mot de passe – MEDINET.Serveur – Non défini. MMSC – Non défini.

----------

